# Croaks



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Why do Frogs croak; seriously, please give a scientific explanation.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

males do it to attract females


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Well what if it is all by itself?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

:rock:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

So the wise one has no answer the world is going to end :rasp:


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Well what if it is all by itself?


 Same reason to attract a mate, just because he is by himself
does not mean he is not trying to attract a female,

calling is designed to lure unseen mates not those already seen


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

its still looking for a mate. The fact that it is confined in a fishtank which thereby makes it impossible to meet up with females does not register in a frog's mind.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

Drew said:


> males do it to attract females


 correct


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Or it could be doing it just to annoy the crap out of you.


----------

